# briggs and stratton 8hp



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

just picked up a 8hp briggs and stratton from a old tar trailer engine ran off propane.....put the gas carb on it and it ran fine.... thinking about putting it on a go-cart or mini bike...

just trying to figure out what this "gear case" is called and or what it does?
and do i have to change this spirial shaft or can i just weld a sprocket to it???

any help is much appriciated

thanks


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

PM oscaryu1, he knows the most about everything and how to help.


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

so is it worth anything? does the gear case have to come off before putting on a cart or scooter???


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

it all depends.. gear reduction means that u dont need to have like a 1:6 reduction.. it probably needs to be kept on, if you dont want it you should change the shafts and get another oil pan. but the gear reduction reduces MPH but gives alot more torque... i would keep it. gear reduction is usually more expensive than regular engines, and since its an 8hp its probably more xpensive than a non-gearreduction engine. if the "gear case" comes off the shaft probably has to be changed to another type... first keep the gear reduction on there and make sure it runs, take off the sprocket and put a clutch on, then see if it wil mount on the minibike frame


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

1:6 gear reduction means like : 12 tooths on clutch 72 on the drive sprocket.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

PS remember to put oil in it b4 starting, in the gear reduction too!


----------



## wizzy214 (Mar 24, 2007)

gave up on making it into a cart motor....so if i were to sell it whats a good price for it???
it runs good on both propane and fuel sooo...


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

the propane carb can be worth more than the rest hang on to it for now 
get the whole rig running a workin engine is worth more than a none running parts engine


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

get it running then check ebay and see if they got any gear reduction engines, and see how much they sellin for. carb worth mostlike mad said. get it working, check ebay or something and thens sell


----------

